# Dual Mass Flywheel sound clip (early sign of failure)?



## Mataleao (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNBvnHlUkmY
This was recorded using an Iphone. The placement is on top of the garage floor and underneath the car by the transmission (near the front left tire). Due to the quality, I recommend using earphones and following along the text queues on the video. 
Pertinent mods are: BSH Full Engine mounts (transmission, motor, and dog bone). All mounts were re-torqued to spec a week ago. 
Here are my symptoms:
1. In the morning (car sat over night). I start the car and get it to idle and in neutral..i hear a slight "marbles in a tin can" sound. It goes away as soon as I clutch in and comes back as soon as the clutch is released. 
2. Once I get going, my 1 to 2, 2 to 3, 3 to 4 shifts are all followed by a click. Sometimes on my 1 to 2 shift, i get 2 clicks...the clicks happens near or at the clutch engagement point while releasing.
3. In order to ensure a "click free", smooth engagement in day to day driving--I sometimes have to hold the clutch just a little longer and release the clutch slower than usual. 
4. I've noticed all of the above for a month now but much worse now that its colder (avg of 30F)

I would like your opinion whether or not this is the Dual Mass Flywheel failing or any other suggestions of what it could be. Thanks.


----------



## PCG (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Dual Mass Flywheel sound clip (early sign of failure)? (Mataleao)*

Never noticed the rattle but I often have the click (often but not always associated with a slight buck as the clutch engages). My car has always been moody, some days shifting great and others it's a challenge with the car kicking each time I shift into the next gear.
Naturally it always feels and sounds like brand new anytime it's within 50 miles of dealer.
Kind of hoping it has some sort of catastrophic failure before my warranty runs out next year.


----------



## 2.0TXTC (Mar 8, 2009)

If you find that the noise is not your throw out bearing i have a used dmf with 1,100 miles in ex cond for sale just pm me.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Dual Mass Flywheel sound clip (early sign of failure)? (Mataleao)*

I remember always having this noise on my '06 A3 2.0T. I'm at 70,000 miles and it's always been a fairly mild noise.
Anyone else have thoughts on this? I was thinking throwout bearing myself.


----------



## Mataleao (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Dual Mass Flywheel sound clip (Travis Grundke)*

Dropped the car off last night to sit over night. I went over there this morning and the tech observed and acknowledged the "marble in the tin can sound". We then went for a drive and he also noticed the clicks on 1 to 2, 2 to 3 shifts.
I asked what his first guess was and he stated--that its most likely the throw out bearing but he's also going to check the DMF for play.


----------



## Mataleao (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Dual Mass Flywheel sound clip (Mataleao)*

Just received a call from the service advisor:
Tech found a lot of play on the DMF. They will replace the dmf along with the throw out bearing. In addition, if they find that the clutch is showing premature wear due to the dmf failure, they will also replace that.
So basically I had a combo problem. Lucky me. The rattle rattle is the dmf and the clickity click was the throw out bearing.


----------



## Mataleao (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Dual Mass Flywheel sound clip (Mataleao)*

Just got it back and its like driving a different car. Here is a quick list of changes:
1. No more dmf rattle at idle.
2. No clicks when engaging and disengaging the clutch.
3. Engagement point closer to the bottom of the throw instead of almost at the top.
4. Engagement now feels more like one engagement point instead of two. Before it always felt like, the clutch engaged--then .5 seconds later, it felt like it engaged again.
5. Smoother/quicker shifts on both down and up shifts.
6. Acceleration seems to have slightly improved.
7. Vibration down to a minimal when starting from stop (I thought all the vibration from stop was all due to the BSH mounts--but now its a lot closer to how it was when I only had the dogbone mount vs the complete mount setup)
8. Clutch "clamping feel" is a lot more positive vs vague.
9. Less tranny "whine" when using engine braking on a hill.
10. Less stumbly starting/cranking compared to the video.
Overall--extremely satisfied with the dealership/tech and how everything was handled.


----------



## PCG (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Dual Mass Flywheel sound clip (Mataleao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mataleao* »_Just got it back and its like driving a different car. Here is a quick list of changes:
1. No more dmf rattle at idle.
2. No clicks when engaging and disengaging the clutch.
3. Engagement point closer to the bottom of the throw instead of almost at the top.
4. Engagement now feels more like one engagement point instead of two. Before it always felt like, the clutch engaged--then .5 seconds later, it felt like it engaged again.
5. Smoother/quicker shifts on both down and up shifts.
6. Acceleration seems to have slightly improved.
7. Vibration down to a minimal when starting from stop (I thought all the vibration from stop was all due to the BSH mounts--but now its a lot closer to how it was when I only had the dogbone mount vs the complete mount setup)
8. Clutch "clamping feel" is a lot more positive vs vague.
9. Less tranny "whine" when using engine braking on a hill.
10. Less stumbly starting/cranking compared to the video.
Overall--extremely satisfied with the dealership/tech and how everything was handled.

I appreciate this post-op description as it gives me hope that someday I'll have a normal GTI. The things which got fixed are all symptoms I currently enjoy.
I'm tired of lurching and clicking down the roadway. And the variable and weak clutch engagement. None of which the dealer can detect when they take it for a test drive.


----------



## Mataleao (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Dual Mass Flywheel sound clip (PCG)*

Its always better for you to drive the car and have a tech ride along with you. Then you can point out the problems/concerns that you have. I've found that this method gave me better results than the latter.


----------

